# Guitar Building



## James Naro (May 3, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
My name is James Naro and I have just started a shop in Toronto ON. 
I Just moved to a new location where I can start showing some people how to build a guitar. 
I am charging $999 to build a Telecaster, Les Paul, Stratocaster or a (PRS) Paul Reed Smith style guitar. 
I supply all the wood unless you want a very specific and expensive type of wood, all power and hand tools needed, volume and tone pots, 3 way toggle switch, bleached bone nut and use of guitar template for the style of guitar you are building. You will have to provide your own hardware such as pickups, bridge, pickup rings and tuners etc. 

Everything is hand made in my shop no CNC machines are being used. You will also be wiring up your guitar from scratch and of course you get to keep what you build. 

Shoot me a email if you are interested in building a guitar.
[email protected]


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

Might be worth showing some of your work as well as completed "student" projects


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2017)

James Naro said:


> I am charging $999 to build a Telecaster, Les Paul, Stratocaster or a (PRS) Paul Reed Smith style guitar.


Basses as well?
Are necks built from scratch? or after-market bolt-ons?


----------



## James Naro (May 3, 2017)

Alistair6 said:


> Might be worth showing some of your work as well as completed "student" projects


Here are some pictures.





















If these don't work check out my instagram

www.instagram.com/jamesnaro


----------



## James Naro (May 3, 2017)

laristotle said:


> Basses as well?
> Are necks built from scratch? or after-market bolt-ons?


We can for sure do a bass neck. Everything is from scratch. You can come check out my shop just shoot me a email.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

are there two threads like this? I am sure I replied to one already?
This is something that I have been looking for a long time, and I will certainly contact you as soon as I come back home next week (after May 10th), to arrange meet up.

yours truly
Bojan

ps. still can't see the images, so checking your instagram


----------



## James Naro (May 3, 2017)

Sorry about not having pictures up. I am new to this forum and still just getting the hang of things. Please take a look at my work and shop on my Facebook page. NARO Guitars


----------



## James Naro (May 3, 2017)

bigboki said:


> are there two threads like this? I am sure I replied to one already?
> This is something that I have been looking for a long time, and I will certainly contact you as soon as I come back home next week (after May 10th), to arrange meet up.
> 
> yours truly
> ...


Hey Bojan!
I posted this a few times sorry if that was annoying. Shoot me an email when your back and you can come check out the shop and some guitars in person. NARO Guitars Take a look at my Facebook page for more photos.


----------



## James Naro (May 3, 2017)

Alistair6 said:


> Might be worth showing some of your work as well as completed "student" projects


Please take a look at my Facebook page! 
Sorry about not having a pictures up! 
NARO Guitars


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

I took a peak at you Facebook page, and I just want to offer up some constructive feedback.
My initial observations, speaking just from my own experience and what I can see through photos alone, is that I would try hone in on the craft a touch more, before hanging up a shingle and offering to teach. Quality of work aside, your costing alone speaks of a lack of experience, and in my opinion, will not be sustainable.

One thing you could consider is subletting out space/time to other novice makers or folks contemplating getting into it. 
I know when I first started out repairing and building from home, I would have loved a 'makers space', somewhere I could just go and use a band saw or planer for 15 minutes. 
On that note; however, your tools, while OK for hobby work, would need to be upgraded in order for you to be able to attract clientele willing to 'lease' or rent. 

Otherwise, welcome to the forum!


----------



## James Naro (May 3, 2017)

buyusfear said:


> I took a peak at you Facebook page, and I just want to offer up some constructive feedback.
> My initial observations, speaking just from my own experience and what I can see through photos alone, is that I would try hone in on the craft a touch more, before hanging up a shingle and offering to teach. Quality of work aside, your costing alone speaks of a lack of experience, and in my opinion, will not be sustainable.
> 
> One thing you could consider is subletting out space/time to other novice makers or folks contemplating getting into it.
> ...


I am not teaching anyone I am offering up my space to build in. I am also not taking money from anyone that dose not 100 percent want to build with my tools. I have spent a lot of money on my shop and the only tools I would need to upgrade are my band saw and drill press. Other then that everything else I have spent lots of money on. I may not have 10 years experience building guitars but I have more then enough experience to help show people in my shop how to build a simple guitar like a telecaster. You should know this seeing as how your first guitar you ever made was a beautiful one. Going somewhere else to build would cost no less than 2000 bucks for building a guitar. I am able to charge less due to me doing this in my home. I appreciate the feed back and thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## Lawrence (Nov 14, 2014)

buyusfear said:


> I took a peak at you Facebook page, and I just want to offer up some constructive feedback.
> My initial observations, speaking just from my own experience and what I can see through photos alone, is that I would try hone in on the craft a touch more, before hanging up a shingle and offering to teach. Quality of work aside, your costing alone speaks of a lack of experience, and in my opinion, will not be sustainable.
> 
> One thing you could consider is subletting out space/time to other novice makers or folks contemplating getting into it.
> ...


He is offering a service!
How did you start?


----------



## buyusfear (Nov 18, 2009)

Lawrence said:


> He is offering a service!
> How did you start?


My observations were as much a critique as they were advice, settle down there with the exclamation point and all.
It's ok to not praise absolutely everything everyone posts, and have an open honest discussion respectfully.

I suggested he focus more on further honing in on his craft, and perhaps sublets his space (as it would seem that he's looking to generate extra cash) to generate some cashflow that way, and not by "_showing some people how to_".
He even confirms my comments around his costing being off, saying: "_Going somewhere else to build would cost no less than 2000 bucks for building a guitar._"
Exactly my point, that's why I said his costing was too low.
His very first posts on this forum were strictly to flog his services. (that in itself is against the rules and requires paid subscriptions), _"showing some people how to build a guitar. I am charging $999 to build a Telecaster, Les Paul, Stratocaster or a (PRS) Paul Reed Smith style guitar" .
_
Right out of the gate, I can tell you, you are not building a Les Paul, let alone showing someone how to, for $999, not profitably and sustain-ably anyway_.
_
This is a general discussion page around building and such, not a forum section to flog your services.
So being open to some honest feedback should be expected.

And to answer your question, I started by practising as much as I could, working for, with, and under others much more knowledgeable than me. And now, even as someone with experience, I still wouldn't feel confident enough to charge someone to show them how to build a guitar, the same way I wouldn't charge for lessons simply because I can play guitar.

Jame Naro, please don't take offence to what I said, that was not my intent. The very best advice I ever received as an aspiring builder was honest and to the point and did not feel that great, it made my work better however.
This area of the forum has many knowledgeable builders for you to lean on.
I look forward to your contributions and please feel free to reach out with questions, as that is how I learned, and continue to learn. Knowledge sharing among builders is so crucial in my opinion.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

buyusfear said:


> My observations were as much a critique as they were advice.....
> 
> Jame Naro, please don't take offence to what I said, that was not my intent. The very best advice I ever received as an aspiring builder was honest and to the point and did not feel that great, it made my work better however.
> This area of the forum has many knowledgeable builders for you to lean on.
> I look forward to your contributions and please feel free to reach out with questions, as that is how I learned, and continue to learn. Knowledge sharing among builders is so crucial in my opinion.


This entire post was very well written, IMHO


----------



## James Naro (May 3, 2017)

buyusfear said:


> My observations were as much a critique as they were advice, settle down there with the exclamation point and all.
> It's ok to not praise absolutely everything everyone posts, and have an open honest discussion respectfully.
> 
> I suggested he focus more on further honing in on his craft, and perhaps sublets his space (as it would seem that he's looking to generate extra cash) to generate some cashflow that way, and not by "_showing some people how to_".
> ...


I would like to give a little background on my self. Here in Toronto we have a place called the canadian school of lutherie where I went and was shown how to build my own custom guitars properly. I learned from 3 different builders in that shop. This was 3 years ago and since then have worked with a cabinet building and CNC milling company as well teaching music with a company called spark music. In the middle of all this I have still been building, repairing and upgrading tools for my shop. I spent over $4000 to complete my course with CSL. I do apologize for my first post being against the rules I received a message about it and will not post anything like this again. I also did want to say the only reason why I can charge so less is due to me being able to have my shop at home and not having to pay rent or hydro anywhere else. I also stated that you would be building a STYLE of les Paul or PRS etc. So no it's not an exact replica of a les Paul but at lest it's somewhere to build. After leaving CSL a lot of the students there were finding it hard to build after paying lots of money to learn. So I thought I would help out and post something to the fellow builders. Once again my apologies about the post and I do thank you for your feed back. No offence taken. I really did mean that about your first builds I was looking at some of your posts and wow they look great.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> This entire post was very well written, IMHO


Yeah, but for a private conversation. 

They could have gone back and forth constructively there and the OP could have edited as needed.


----------



## James Naro (May 3, 2017)

adcandour said:


> Yeah, but for a private conversation.
> 
> They could have gone back and forth constructively there and the OP could have edited as needed.


First time on here. I will remember this for the next time I think about posting something.


----------



## James Naro (May 3, 2017)

Lawrence said:


> He is offering a service!
> How did you start?


Hey Lawrence! 
I Started at the Canadian school of lutherie where I was shown how to build my own custom guitars properly. I learned from 3 different builders in that shop. This was 3 years ago and since then have worked with a cabinet building and CNC milling company as well teaching music with a company called spark music. In the middle of all this I have still been building, repairing and upgrading tools for my shop. thanks for asking. Do you build yourself?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

James Naro said:


> First time on here. I will remember this for the next time I think about posting something.


You don't have to remember, since you wouldn't typically start a pm in this instance.

The fact that you didn't ask for constructive 'feedback' yet someone decided to give it, and_ then_ you decide to be a gentleman about it speaks volumes. I respect that.


----------



## James Naro (May 3, 2017)

adcandour said:


> You don't have to remember, since you wouldn't typically start a pm in this instance.
> 
> The fact that you didn't ask for constructive 'feedback' yet someone decided to give it, and_ then_ you decide to be a gentleman about it speaks volumes. I respect that.


Thank you very much adcandour. We are all on here to help each other out. Glad I joined the forum!


----------

